# I got picked by a colt!!!!!!!!!!!



## Knottymare (Sep 10, 2012)

I went to visit the foals at Flying G Farms today. No, I wasn't really going to get a horse, right? Thank you so much to Tracy and Vince for letting me partner up with this remarkable boy!

Well, this little Mr. decided he needed to come live with me... I spent the day with him and cannot wait for him to come home with me. If my hubby wouldn't have had a problem with the colt riding in the back seat of the highlander he'd be home now!!! HAHAHA!

His sire is Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai (AMHR)/Flyin G's Rollers Bonsai (AMHA) and his dam is Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway. I am beyond excited for him!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm so excited! I was actually considering this boy as a pal for Spanky but decided against it for now! I'm so glad I will get to watch him grow, he is going to be a stunner like his daddy. Are you keeping him intact?


----------



## susanne (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations! That photo is so sweet...

I'm guessing that taking your trailer along for "just a visit" would have felt like a bit of a set-up...


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 10, 2012)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I'm so excited! I was actually considering this boy as a pal for Spanky but decided against it for now! I'm so glad I will get to watch him grow, he is going to be a stunner like his daddy. Are you keeping him intact?


No, plan is to geld him as soon as both berries drop. I have not need of a stallion and there are plenty of breeders out there. It is tempting... but he is being sold on a gelding contract. I'm sure if he turns out spectacular and someone bonked me on the head hard enough to knock my marbles loose, I could breed him to one of my own girls before lopping off the jewels but that would be a stretch.

I've always dreamed of raising my own foal. After years of rescues, I feel quite fortunate to have the 2 well bred mares that I have (My wonderful Dolly in my avatar is a rescue but a wonderful horse). Finding this boy is a dream come true - he is one of those "born broke" kind of horses that everyone dreams of having. We had an instant bond. I can hardly wait to get him home!



susanne said:


> Congratulations! That photo is so sweet...
> 
> I'm guessing that taking your trailer along for "just a visit" would have felt like a bit of a set-up...


HAHAHA... yeah, Susanne... that would have been far to obvious!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 10, 2012)

That is so sweet!!!! Congratulations - he looks like a real sweetheart!!!!

Liz N.


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 10, 2012)

He is exactly what I've always dreamed of. And more. Easy going, the kind of horse that's "born broke"... I'm getting too creaky to wrangle them much anymore so he'll be just the perfect guy for me.

and he's so cute!!! When all the other weanlings were off on their own, this is where he was...


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 10, 2012)

And he has *nice *movement too! I'm so happy for you, and feel free to picture overload whenever you want to


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 10, 2012)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> And he has *nice *movement too! I'm so happy for you, and feel free to picture overload whenever you want to


Did you go out and look at him? There were some real cuties there. The little grulla colt was such a character. I really liked the little red colt but this boy is EXACTLY what I want.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Knottymare said:


> Did you go out and look at him? There were some real cuties there. The little grulla colt was such a character. I really liked the little red colt but this boy is EXACTLY what I want.


No I wanted to be sure I was ready for another before I wasted to much of their time. Tracey sent a video and lots of pictures, but I just don't have time to train two right now


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 10, 2012)

.Congratulations! I bet you're excited! Wow, what a sweet little guy. Yes, the photo kind of demonstrates that he did indeed pick you.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm so glad you came out! From what you told me you wanted, I knew you'd have a hard time NOT falling in love with him. He was just born this sweet and has been SO easy to work with. He reminds me VERY much of his daddy! I know you will have such a good time with him and that he'll have an awesome home


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 11, 2012)

Flyin G Farm said:


> I'm so glad you came out! From what you told me you wanted, I knew you'd have a hard time NOT falling in love with him. He was just born this sweet and has been SO easy to work with. He reminds me VERY much of his daddy! I know you will have such a good time with him and that he'll have an awesome home


Well, YEP! And you'll get to keep close tabs on him, too!

We've decided to call him Teddy! I will hopefully have my trailer set up to haul 3 by spring so he'll start going out with me when I go out for drives. It will be fun!

Next Labor day, If I don't see my local peeps before then, for sure you'll get to meet him at the beach trip!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mary, you should have told me you were up here! I live two blocks from Tracy. Congratulations on your very sweet new boy, and I have to say that picture melted my heart. He did indeed pick you and what great photos to prove it.

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 11, 2012)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Mary, you should have told me you were up here! I live two blocks from Tracy. Congratulations on your very sweet new boy, and I have to say that picture melted my heart. He did indeed pick you and what great photos to prove it.
> 
> Leia


Tracy told me you were very close when I got up there. Truth be told, it was all I could do to hold it together while I was there. Tues morning I found out that my oldest and dearest friend was killed in a riding accident on Labor day. He was riding a trail I had worked on years ago when I was doing trail design on the San Bernardino National Forest in CA... very steep trail, lots of switchbacks. Horse's foot slipped, they tumbled down and the horse landed on top of him, crushing him. I've been almost inconsolable since it happened. I almost didn't make the trip up to Tracy's but thought it would do me good. When Teddy (that's his new name



) came right up to me and loved on me, that was all it took. I got home and my girls were extra snuggly, too.

I wish I had planned better. I would have loved to see you. I will be up there this coming Sunday to pick him up if you have time for a visit. I wish you weren't moving away.


----------



## little lady (Sep 11, 2012)

What a sweetheart! By the looks of it he would have crawled right in your pocket so you could take him home...lol! Isn't it just too cool when you make a connection like that with a horse.


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 12, 2012)

little lady said:


> What a sweetheart! By the looks of it he would have crawled right in your pocket so you could take him home...lol! Isn't it just too cool when you make a connection like that with a horse.


It really is and is sure is something that cannot be forced. I've really had to earn it with my Dolly girl. I was so proud of her this evening. I had to doctor a wound on her leg to keep away the proud flesh. I know it hurt and she let me know. But, after it was all done and said, instead of running off to go eat her hay, instead she took a romp with me through the field. Now that felt really special. I think that having a relationship with a horse is the closest thing to a fairytale we'll ever get in this life. They are magic.

Gratuitous addition of another picture...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 14, 2012)

Knottymare said:


> Tracy told me you were very close when I got up there. Truth be told, it was all I could do to hold it together while I was there. Tues morning I found out that my oldest and dearest friend was killed in a riding accident on Labor day. He was riding a trail I had worked on years ago when I was doing trail design on the San Bernardino National Forest in CA... very steep trail, lots of switchbacks. Horse's foot slipped, they tumbled down and the horse landed on top of him, crushing him. I've been almost inconsolable since it happened. I almost didn't make the trip up to Tracy's but thought it would do me good. When Teddy (that's his new name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Mary...I am so sorry. What a tragedy! As far as I know I'll be home this Sunday, give me a call and we can meet up before you claim your boy.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Sep 17, 2012)

> I think that having a relationship with a horse is the closest thing to a fairytale we'll ever get in this life. They are magic.


I so agree, Mary. It took 40 years for my fairytale to come true, but our three little magic ponies reward us every day...May we live happily ever after.


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 18, 2012)

He's home now and integrating into the little herd. He got to spend time with my girls yesterday... they all got along GREAT.


----------

